# first slime on new boat



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

GREAT first fish! Congrats! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]
Ft. Desoto is kinda our home water...Have not
done well at all on reds this year...so great job!
I'll be keeping an eye out for you so we can check
out the Copperhead, It's beautiful.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

seems fitting that the first fish on the copper head is a red  thats good mojo


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

yup, couldn't be a more perfect first fish, plus you made your friend stand in the water to get the hero shot, even better.   

Did he help you clean the slime off the boat later too?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

i was in the water my buddy got the hero shot.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Nothing finer than dos copperheads. A fitting slime for a new boat.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Fatty!  Good job on the red, the only ones I found at Desoto are spooky!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats to you both! Overslot reds are always a blast, and even more so when nothing else is biting.


----------

